# jays emporium Birthday Open



## surfaceone (Mar 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday Jay! 

 May the day bring you glassy delights.


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 24, 2013)

Happy Birthday bud, make some great finds and sales this year!


----------



## andy volkerts (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy birthday Jay!!


----------



## idigjars (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday.  Paul


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Mar 25, 2013)

*


----------



## jays emporium (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the birthday wishes.  Tomorrow I go set up at a 12 day show.  Not a bottle show, Antique show in Warrenton, Texas.  
 Jay


----------



## epackage (Mar 25, 2013)

Happy Birthday Texas![]


----------

